# Any luck exchanging into Caribbean Spring 2013?



## TravelMamma (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi all!
Just wondering if anyone has gotten an exchange into the Caribbean for this spring 2013 through interval?  I have been watching this area and there doesn't seem like a lot of inventory, so I was wondering if its because people are getting their requests filled or if there is just less inventory this year?


----------



## TravelMamma (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow, no posts yet of any Caribbean exchange requests being filled through II.  I know I have seen Aruba and st. Maarten in the past months for the spring, but not much of any of the other islands.  I was hoping some were getting their requests filled and that mine would be soon.


----------



## classiclincoln (Dec 8, 2012)

The best way to get one is to put in a request.  Remember, what you see on II is the leftovers.


----------



## TravelMamma (Dec 9, 2012)

I've had a request in for a year, that's why I was asking if others have gotten their requests filled for the time period I have been looking for.  I have also been watching the Caribbean area in case other resorts and islands not on my list become available and in my daily watch over the 12 months, I really only have seen 1 bdrm units in Aruba and st. Maarten come up for April or May.  This is the first time that I have watched something so closely and I am just surprised at the lack of inventory over the course of a whole year, obviously most must use request and the majority of inventory is being matched to requests filled.


----------



## Anne S (Dec 11, 2012)

Awfully slim pickings for the Caribbean through II. I've put in ongoing requests a couple of times, but ended up booking something else online, instead.


----------



## pharmgirl (Dec 11, 2012)

I requested once and stpped after about 6 months without a match, now I rent out our Hawaiian units and rent what I want.  I am too impatient and also maybe too particular about resort and time


----------



## TravelMamma (Dec 19, 2012)

*I guess the spring Caribbean weeks are finally being deposited.*

Finally got my exchange after a year of waiting, wasn't quite the process that I thought it was going to be, but got my exchange for an April 2013 week, Cayman Islands. I didn't get a confirmation email from II, instead I happened to see a week available that matched what was on my request available for instant exchange so I called II the next morning & was told that I had been matched (for a different week than the one I saw) but needed to accept the energy surcharges before I would be sent a confirmation, which I did, so then they sent me the confirmation.  I am happy, but wondering if/when they were going to call me about it.  Plus, I've never heard of that before.


----------



## tashamen (Dec 19, 2012)

TravelMamma said:


> I called II the next morning & was told that I had been matched (for a different week than the one I saw) but needed to accept the energy surcharges before I would be sent a confirmation, which I did, so then they sent me the confirmation.  I am happy, but wondering if/when they were going to call me about it.  Plus, I've never heard of that before.



They do call if there are extra charges before confirming you.  For example, back when DVC was with II they called me before confirming so that I would say that I accepted the $95 Disney resort fee.


----------



## TravelMamma (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for confirming this, it does make sense, especially since the fees are so high at this particular resort that I was being confrimed to (340 energy surcharges and 70 for a resort tax, pretty ridiculous).


----------



## Quimby4 (Jan 15, 2013)

TravelMamma said:


> Thanks for confirming this, it does make sense, especially since the fees are so high at this particular resort that I was being confrimed to (340 energy surcharges and 70 for a resort tax, pretty ridiculous).




Which resort has these surcharges? Considering Caymans for 2014


----------



## legalfee (Jan 17, 2013)

We have energy charges for exchangers at our resort in STT. I'm with PharmGirl though we rented ours out and will rent what we want. That way you forgo the II and RCI fees.


----------



## TravelMamma (Jan 17, 2013)

Quimby4 said:


> Which resort has these surcharges? Considering Caymans for 2014



These specific fees are for the Reef Resort but I know others there have them as well but I think these to be the highest, the surcharges are based on unit size and we have a 2 bedroom confirmed.


----------



## beanie (Jan 24, 2013)

We have an Aruba exchange for the second week of may .


----------



## hcarman (Jan 25, 2013)

I am almost 100% sure I saw some availability for St. Kitts in April 2013 - just the other day.  We are getting close to 2 months out so some things may open up - if you can travel last minute.


----------



## tombo (Jan 26, 2013)

FYI, if you are an RCI weeks member there are a lot of Caribbean exchanges available from spring 2013 to spring 2014. There is availability at about any location you could want (St Maarten, Aruba, BVI, Barbados. St Lucia, Jamaica, Grand Cayman, Turks, Lesser Antilles, etc, etc, etc). There are currently over 7000 weeks available for exchange in the Caribbean in RCI weeks.


----------



## Lou (Jan 26, 2013)

We also had to pay energy surcharges when staying at Morritt's Grand a couple of years ago.  By the way,  loved that resort and Grand Cayman island!


----------



## tombo (Jan 26, 2013)

Lou said:


> We also had to pay energy surcharges when staying at Morritt's Grand a couple of years ago.  By the way,  loved that resort and Grand Cayman island!



Glad to hear that you loved Morrits Grand. I grabbed a 2 bed week for spring 2014 and I was hoping that it would be a great exchange. I have never been to Grand Cayman and I am really looking forward to visiting next year. Any advice and tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Lou (Jan 27, 2013)

*A Few Tips*

A tip we got from some TUG members is to rent a car from McCurley's.  They pick you up and drop you off at the airport.  Your car is waiting for you in the Morritt's parking lot and that's where you will leave it. You will need a rental car, since Morritt's is pretty far out on the east end of the island. We did not find driving on the opposite side of the road to be too difficult. 

Be sure to go on a Stingray City tour to meet some very friendly stingrays out on a sandbar in the ocean.  We also enjoyed the turtle farm, spending a day at Rum Point, and a visit to the Queen Elizabeth Botanic park (close to Morritt's) where you will see some endangered blue iguanas as well as some beautiful plants.  Have a great time!


----------



## tombo (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## dbmarch (Jan 28, 2013)

For diving on the east side, check out Ocean Frontiers.

Do your food shopping at the food store the Airport.   There is kirk's and fosters.  Fosters is less expensive.  They are closed on Sunday's so if you get there on Saturday, shop that day.


----------



## tombo (Jan 28, 2013)

dbmarch said:


> For diving on the east side, check out Ocean Frontiers.
> 
> Do your food shopping at the food store the Airport.   There is kirk's and fosters.  Fosters is less expensive.  They are closed on Sunday's so if you get there on Saturday, shop that day.



Thanks. I am arriving on a Saturday. If I use McCurley's car rental (as suggested above) will they  wait on me to grocery shop.? I doubt it. Should I use a car rental place located at the airport so I can shop before heading across the Island, and if so got any recommendations?


----------



## Lou (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't know how many groceries you might want, but there is a smaller Foster's almost across the street from Morritt's.  They have a pretty good selection.  That's where we did most of our shopping. Just head over there after picking up your car.  They will certainly have enough to hold you over the weekend.


----------

